# Mower Deck Parts



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got a 95 Craftsman GT 6000 with a 46" deck. The center spindle is shot (bearings literally melted) and I need to replace the entire mandrel assembly. Went to searspartsdirect site and the replacement part is supposed to have 4 bolts but the mandrel I pulled off the deck only has three.

Anybody familiar with a 46" craftsman deck that only has the 3-bolt mandrel? I'm trying to find the right replacement part but now that the part Sears recommends for my mower is the wrong one, I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello "the professor",
First off, I think we need a model number for your tractor, ie: 917.258692. Then we could probably help you out.
The only mandrels I can find for a craftsman 46" deck are part number 137152. I can't find a 4 bolt mandrel for a craftsman of that size!?!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry, the model number is 917.250510 and the part Sears recommneded was Part #187292 which is the 4-bolt system.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10035615/00009?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917250510

Sorry, but this is the best I can do. It shows the mandrel as 137152!?!

I looked up that part number, 187292, and it is a mandrel... probably a 4 bolt... but it's says it's for a 54" deck.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, that is the same search result I got. If you notice, that is a 4-bolt mandrel as well. The one on my deck is more triangular and has 3 bolts. There is a mandrel that looks a lot like mine that is for the 42" deck. I might just pick one up and try it. There is an after-market for only $25 and that is for the complete mandrel assembly, not just the mandrel housing.

I was hoping someone on the forum might have a 46" deck from around the same time period that could tell me how many bolts theirs has. I am beginning to wonder if the person I bought the mower from may have swapped out the deck. How can I tell if the deck is the original?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i've got a craftsman (cough*murray*cough) that's from 90 or 91. it's got a 46" deck, but, unfortunately, it uses _five_ bolt mandrels.

that's a good question about knowing if the deck is original. i wish i had an answer for u on that.


----------

